# Controlling Props



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

I plan on having the TCT and a leaping loafer in my yard this year, but I can't decide what to control them with. I'm not even sure what all the options are. I don't really want to have motion sensor because it might not get all the people that walk just out of reach of the sensor, yet I also do not want to have to sit there watching the props all night. Any information would be appreciated. Uh oh the stress, the stress


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, Now for a controller is a matter of what is available to you and what you feel comfortable doing, I use a lot of PLC control but thats out of the realm for a lot of people, there is also prop-1 a very good controller from the guys at EFX-TEK, and then there is the Pico boo, Key banger,I/O geek, Gilderfluke Mini Brick,Cowlacious Pet, Terror by Design, VSA, Midi, It all depends on what you want to do,how you want to do it ,and how much you are willing to pay,all are factors. You could also just use relays and timers to control your props. As for the sensors you could use a PIR, its got a lot of range and a lot of them are adjustable so you could get the people you might think that are out of reach of the sensor, and there are many other types of sensors you could use like microwave, ultrasonic, photo eye,proximity, floor mat, and many more. You have to figure out things like how far do I want to sense if someone is near and what you want your prop to do when it is trigged. Hope this doesn't stress you out more.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Catbert said:


> I plan on having the TCT and a leaping loafer in my yard this year, but I can't decide what to control them with. I'm not even sure what all the options are. I don't really want to have motion sensor because it might not get all the people that walk just out of reach of the sensor, yet I also do not want to have to sit there watching the props all night. Any information would be appreciated. Uh oh the stress, the stress


The simplest way to trigger a prop and get the exact timing that you want is by a remote switch. I have my TCT (and other pneumatic props)on a remote that is sold for exterior lights (Xmas display, typically)....it just plugs in and you can press the remote button to trigger the prop......
I know this doesn't solve your issue of not wanting to sit there watching the props all night, but when you start seeing the reactions of the folks you are scaring it just doesn't seem to matter....


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> The simplest way to trigger a prop and get the exact timing that you want is by a remote switch. I have my TCT (and other pneumatic props)on a remote that is sold for exterior lights (Xmas display, typically)....it just plugs in and you can press the remote button to trigger the prop......
> I know this doesn't solve your issue of not wanting to sit there watching the props all night, but when you start seeing the reactions of the folks you are scaring it just doesn't seem to matter....


I controlled my props this way last year, it worked out really well, except for the fact that our ToT's were few and far between, I left everything out and would go in the house to be with friends, come out a min or two later with the realization that I had missed a group.

If you had a steady stream of ToTs to keep you entertained, a remote works awesome, otherwise a mat switch or another one of the suggestions above would be better.


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> The simplest way to trigger a prop and get the exact timing that you want is by a remote switch. I have my TCT (and other pneumatic props)on a remote that is sold for exterior lights (Xmas display, typically)....it just plugs in and you can press the remote button to trigger the prop......
> I know this doesn't solve your issue of not wanting to sit there watching the props all night, but when you start seeing the reactions of the folks you are scaring it just doesn't seem to matter....


Yeah, I decided to do that right after the first post, Sorry for not updating.


----------

